# Online Appointment Scheduling



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

any tips on good companies / software / programs, for a ho to go to my website and find a calendar and book a time for a free estimate ?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

In the same line of thought, what about a program automatically emails a reminder about appointments as set time before the appointment?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Steve Burnett used to do this on his site. Not sure how it synced to his calendar but I am sure he would be happy to tell you about it if you asked. 

http://www.burnettpainting.com/

The painting business was sold a while back and he started the marketing business. 
http://burnettmarketing.com/


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

I use an app called calenMob for reminders and Base ( free version) set appointments track leads.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Youcanbookme.com I use it and it's great easy to work with. I'd go with the paid version as it won't have the add at the bottom.


----------



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

Calendly


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Youcanbookme.com I use it and it's great easy to work with. I'd go with the paid version as it won't have the add at the bottom.



I've been using this too and very easy to setup and use. I like it a lot. I pay a small amount a month for some extra features. Well worth not having to call back and forth to schedule bids. And yes I believe it emails them reminders about the upcoming appointments.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Youcanbookme.com I use it and it's great easy to work with. I'd go with the paid version as it won't have the add at the bottom.


I'm actually in the process of installing this on my site at the moment. I've gone with the paid version so as not to have the the youcanbookme logo on the bottom. It looks pretty dam simple for a prospect to scroll to the bottom of my page and see times avaliable to schedule an estimate. I hear it really works well and hope to have the same experiences :thumbup:

www.youcanbook.me


----------



## MichaelHenry (Dec 11, 2015)

If you're just looking for appointment scheduling, calendly is the way to go.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

So you pay in pounds ? There in England no? http://www.youcanbookme.com


----------



## Primer812 (Jul 29, 2014)

Repaint Florida said:


> any tips on good companies / software / programs, for a ho to go to my website and find a calendar and book a time for a free estimate ?


Wow. That is the "kind" of business you run…..Really had to re- read this thread…mind was in the gutter I guess..:whistling2:


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> So you pay in pounds ? There in England no? http://www.youcanbookme.com


Hi Nick
You'll pay in the USD equivalent based on the exchange rate on day of charge.
Functionally it requires no more thought than a US based subscription service.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd much rather talk to prospects on the phone either by them calling or leaving there number via email. I do get the book me online thing it's 2016 and the easier and less interaction the better for most people today. Could get allot of leads not worth chasing unless I'm missing something.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I'd much rather talk to prospects on the phone either by them calling or leaving there number via email. I do get the book me online thing it's 2016 and the easier and less interaction the better for most people today. Could get allot of leads not worth chasing unless I'm missing something.


I agree but it looks like there are some features that could still allow that to happen.
You could initiate the process as normal (direct contact, pre-qualify) and, if interested in the work, send the HO a link the your calendar so they can book the appointment.
This is kind of best of both worlds as you get the initial contact but are spared the scheduling hassles/back and forth.

There's a lot to like about the service, I'm just not sure how to best integrate it into my business yet.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I'd much rather talk to prospects on the phone either by them calling or leaving there number via email. I do get the book me online thing it's 2016 and the easier and less interaction the better for most people today. Could get allot of leads not worth chasing unless I'm missing something.


Nick, 

I understand where you are coming from. And I had the same kind of concerns. 

But after weighing the odds, it was clear for me to allow me to get appointments set online. 
I have a form that they have to fill put prior, and it tells me there information, email, who referred them, what it is and when they want it done, and any special requests. 

I basically have more information now to determine if it is a good lead or not then when I answer the phone. And if it is not a good lead, well we can call them up and refer out or give them a nice reason why it would not work.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Nick,
> 
> I understand where you are coming from. And I had the same kind of concerns.
> 
> ...


I like the ability to collect info re: the project on the form associated with the calendar. 
If I'm not mistaken, you still have the opportunity to approve/deny every scheduled event as well, right?

My biggest hang-up is losing ability to schedule by location. We work a pretty large area so I try and clump appts by area so I'm not criss-crossing the state on any given day.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

dan-o said:


> I like the ability to collect info re: the project on the form associated with the calendar.
> If I'm not mistaken, you still have the opportunity to approve/deny every scheduled event as well, right?
> 
> My biggest hang-up is losing ability to schedule by location. We work a pretty large area so I try and clump appts by area so I'm not criss-crossing the state on any given day.


Yes that can be a downside as well. But usually if you call and explain to them that it may not work than they are very accommodating.


----------

